# Foster kittens/foster fail?



## adamsjm7 (Oct 23, 2020)

I am fostering two kittens for the shelter who were found alone on the side of the road in a secluded area. They are super unique looking and I was wondering if anyone knows what their color pattern is called and what they will look like when they are older. I think I am adopting the short haired girl!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are beautiful! They are both tabbies. The shorthaired girl is a marbled tabby. I can't see the other ones patterning very well. The longhaired kitten is just SO adorable! Great pictures by the way.


----------

